# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - April, May, June



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - April, May, June*

*The release volume from Glen Canyon Dam for April, 2016, will be 666,000 acre-feet. Hourly releases during April, 2016, are anticipated to fluctuate between approximately 8,000 cfs in the nighttime and 14,000 cfs in the daytime.*

The anticipated release volume for May, 2016, is 700,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 8,000 cfs and 14,000 cfs.

The anticipated release volume for June, 2016, is 800,000 acre-feet. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of April.

*Updated March 23, 2016*

*Paul Davidson, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam*
_Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138_ _Ph: 801-524-3642

_Posted by Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association, www.gcpba.org_
_


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for not posting a thousand word copy and paste like tom martin does. Posting only the flow information is much better.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Agreed. Thanks for pulling out the flow info and posting that.


----------

